# New Sand Goannas



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

A couple of pics of some sandys i got today. Male had a chomp on the female on the way home. Building an outdoor aviary enclosure. Half finished just need little pond and logs.
Anyone got any pics of their enclosures for ideas.


----------



## Tristis (Dec 13, 2007)

they are very under weight,
i hope you know what your doing or you will loose them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

How about posting something constructive if that is your opinion.What do you suggest I do to bring them up to condition. I don't have much experience with monitors. I thought when i held the female she felt a bit thin. Anyone who keeps monitors any have advice or ideas on how to get them right.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 13, 2007)

You can tell by the way that their tails are sunken in that they are in ***r condition. I am not sure who you got them from, but at a guess I would say they are wild caught animals as they have that look to them.

Personally, I would set them up indoors for the time been. Keep them seperate, in large enclosures (4 or 6 foot long), with a nice hot spot globe. Don't disturb them and see if they have an appetite. Feed them every day or two on beef heart, kangaroo mince, day old chickens and whole rodents. Once they are eating regularly, then introduce them to an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 13, 2007)

I think tristis in his brief way was trying to point out a problem....

Lizards store their reserves in their tails. The female's is shunken and instead of being rounded it has become flattened as the fat reserves have diminshed. The male's in better nick. Without information on how they were kept previously it's difficult to give advice but it may be the male dominated and the female missed out on food. It's always a good idea to have the enclosure prepared before obtaining anything.

For the immediate future (until something more permanent can be organised) I suggest you house them separately with lots of places to hide and keep them so there is a hot spot-say with a reflector globe. Feed them as much as they will eat., and see how they go. If they dont feed or they dont put on weight you may have hard job to keep them going. Good luck


----------



## spongebob (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry Jonno beat to it!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 13, 2007)

Not to worry mate, the fact that the same advice came from two people at the same time must mean there's some truth to it.


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 13, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> You can tell by the way that their tails are sunken in that they are in ***r condition. I am not sure who you got them from, but at a guess I would say they are wild caught animals as they have that look to them.
> 
> Personally, I would set them up indoors for the time been. Keep them seperate, in large enclosures (4 or 6 foot long), with a nice hot spot globe. Don't disturb them and see if they have an appetite. Feed them every day or two on beef heart, kangaroo mince, day old chickens and whole rodents. Once they are eating regularly, then introduce them to an outdoor enclosure.


As far as i know they are licensed animals. They have been sold to me on licence.
Thanks for the advice i wil try that and see how i go.



spongebob said:


> I think tristis in his brief way was trying to point out a problem....
> 
> Lizards store their reserves in their tails. The female's is shunken and instead of being rounded it has become flattened as the fat reserves have diminshed. The male's in better nick. Without information on how they were kept previously it's difficult to give advice but it may be the male dominated and the female missed out on food. It's always a good idea to have the enclosure prepared before obtaining anything.
> 
> For the immediate future (until something more permanent can be organised) I suggest you house them separately with lots of places to hide and keep them so there is a hot spot-say with a reflector globe. Feed them as much as they will eat., and see how they go. If they dont feed or they dont put on weight you may have hard job to keep them going. Good luck


Well tristis could of given some advice not just criticism. Thanks for the advice. Just to let you know i have enclosures that can and will be used for them. The outdoor enclosure is 2 hrs from finish but seeing as i have the indoor enclosures it doesn't matter when it is finished. It is also always a good idea to ask about the situation before commenting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey jonno with the ***r condition how hot do i want the hot spot.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey jonno with the ***r condition how hot do i want the hot spot.



you would want it really hot,
around 60-70 degrees under the basking spot.


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 13, 2007)

IMO it would be a good idea to weigh them and get a worm treatment into them fairly quickly too.


----------



## Tristis (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey jonno with the ***r condition how hot do i want the hot spot.



put them in 6 foot tanks inside, dont put them together. fill the tank with a 1 foot of river sand so they can dig.
fill the tank with Retes stacks (google them if you dont know what they are). they need temps from 28 all the way up to 70's. if sand monitors dont come from your area they are going to die outside if you dont have exta heating.
its all ways a good idear to do a little home work before you buy an animal, just so you have some idear.


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 14, 2007)

is that blood on its neck in the first 2 pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Tristis said:


> put them in 6 foot tanks inside, dont put them together. fill the tank with a 1 foot of river sand so they can dig.
> fill the tank with Retes stacks (google them if you dont know what they are). they need temps from 28 all the way up to 70's. if sand monitors dont come from your area they are going to die outside if you dont have exta heating.
> its all ways a good idear to do a little home work before you buy an animal, just so you have some idear.


Thanks for the overdue advice. You could of stated this in your first thread. By the way it might pay for you to ask what area i'm in before spouting. YES they come from my area. So why don't you get off your high horse. If your not here to help me and aren't posting info to help don't bother.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

hobbo said:


> is that blood on its neck in the first 2 pics?


Did you not read my initial post. Obviously not. The male had a chomp on the female on the way to my house. Photos were taken as soon as they arrived.


----------



## Australis (Dec 14, 2007)

Fair go Raginreptile,
Tristis is offering you some advice
how about some appreciation eh?

Atleast people let you know
the animals are in ***r condition.
Which you didnt seem aware of
Do they have to hold your hand?


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 14, 2007)

In case your all not aware, raginreptiles is Master of the Universe, We should all be grateful that he let's us post in his threads at all, ;-)


----------



## jimmyd (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, raginreptiles is He-Man? Cool
Jim


----------



## chris13 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bloody Hell
I don't post a whole lot on this site, though I do check the topics every day or two
to keep up with what's available and going on in our hobby.
After being attracted this thread, as I own many monitors from sandies through to lacies
I cannot beleive how much bickering goes on.
Mate, Tristis was never having a personal go at you, though you seem to think he's
questioning your abilities to keep reptiles. Even to an untrained eye they look malnourished,
and by reading your defensive posts, I would question your maturity level and ability to keep
animals such as monitors which are by no means as easy as some.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Australis said:


> Fair go Raginreptile,
> Tristis is offering you some advice
> how about some appreciation eh?
> 
> ...


Have you read the initial post from tristis. If the advice had been the first post from tristis i would appreciate it. This advice has already been given. Maybe if tristis's advice was given without arrogance i would be interested. By the way did your post contain info regarding monitors. No so go away. I'm not interested in argueing with you people i just want to get my animals healthy. So if you can help please do if not don't post.


----------



## finny (Dec 14, 2007)

he was just stating that if they arnt from your area then the need extra heating there is nothinmg wrong with that take a chill pill


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

chris13 said:


> Bloody Hell
> I don't post a whole lot on this site, though I do check the topics every day or two
> to keep up with what's available and going on in our hobby.
> After being attracted this thread, as I own many monitors from sandies through to lacies
> ...


Read the first post by tristis. My post are in no way defensive just stating facts is all. As for the maturity i'm sorry i don't meet your level. I think you would have to be on the same level as me. You posted didn't you.


----------



## jordo (Dec 14, 2007)

Tristis said:


> they are very under weight,
> i hope you know what your doing or you will loose them



Nope still don't see it....
They're underweight, obviously this isn't your fault but hopefully you will be able to fatten them up a bit.
After you've kicked up such a fuss about it, Tristis, one of the more knowledgeable monitor keepers on this site probably wont want to help you anymore, go figure.


----------



## Australis (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Have you read the initial post from tristis. If the advice had been the first post from tristis i would appreciate it. This advice has already been given. Maybe if tristis's advice was given without arrogance i would be interested. By the way did your post contain info regarding monitors. No so go away. I'm not interested in argueing with you people i just want to get my animals healthy. So if you can help please do if not don't post.



Ive read every post on this thread.
Come on, you didnt even start this 
thread asking for advice.
Now your demanding it?
I didnt find Tristis post to be at all
arrogant, simply his observation.

Your shooting yourself in the 
foot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> In case your all not aware, raginreptiles is Master of the Universe, We should all be grateful that he let's us post in his threads at all, ;-)


 


jimmyd said:


> Wow, raginreptiles is He-Man? Cool
> Jim


I think you have been watching too many cartoons.
Oh and by the way you should be grateful and its not he-man its GOD get it right


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> You can tell by the way that their tails are sunken in that they are in ***r condition. I am not sure who you got them from, but at a guess I would say they are wild caught animals as they have that look to them.
> 
> Personally, I would set them up indoors for the time been. Keep them seperate, in large enclosures (4 or 6 foot long), with a nice hot spot globe. Don't disturb them and see if they have an appetite. Feed them every day or two on beef heart, kangaroo mince, day old chickens and whole rodents. Once they are eating regularly, then introduce them to an outdoor enclosure.


 


spongebob said:


> I think tristis in his brief way was trying to point out a problem....
> 
> Lizards store their reserves in their tails. The female's is shunken and instead of being rounded it has become flattened as the fat reserves have diminshed. The male's in better nick. Without information on how they were kept previously it's difficult to give advice but it may be the male dominated and the female missed out on food. It's always a good idea to have the enclosure prepared before obtaining anything.
> 
> For the immediate future (until something more permanent can be organised) I suggest you house them separately with lots of places to hide and keep them so there is a hot spot-say with a reflector globe. Feed them as much as they will eat., and see how they go. If they dont feed or they dont put on weight you may have hard job to keep them going. Good luck


 


Chrisreptile said:


> you would want it really hot,
> around 60-70 degrees under the basking spot.


 


Nagraj said:


> IMO it would be a good idea to weigh them and get a worm treatment into them fairly quickly too.


 


Tristis said:


> put them in 6 foot tanks inside, dont put them together. fill the tank with a 1 foot of river sand so they can dig.
> fill the tank with Retes stacks (google them if you dont know what they are). they need temps from 28 all the way up to 70's.


Just wanted to say thanks to for the advice quoted here. Everyone else have a bex and a lie down. 
Ragin


----------



## pugsly (Dec 14, 2007)

You need to have a bex mate..

You take everything to heart in every thread you post. People are happy to help, but you keep running that mouth of yours off and soon you will be ignored....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

If people like you ignore me it would be for the better i think.


----------



## sengir (Dec 15, 2007)

*Chill out*

Mate you have no idea be grateful that people are even interested in offering advice after your first chop at tristis. You ar e the one who needs to take a chill pill. Its a forum, people say what they like, if you don't like it get the hell off. People were only tryin to help and you went all nuts jumpin down there throat. Wouldn't be suprised if no helps again lol.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, personally, I prefer to keep my monitors a bit cooler in the hot spot, Around 50-55 deg C. I believe 70 to be too hot. JMO.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 15, 2007)

tristis just said what i would have said in the original reply,they are very underweight looking,way to much bickering fellas,ragin my suggestion in future is u take some bex mate,if u want info carrying on like a 2 year old wont get u anywhere,back to the topic,as has been said,set them up seperatly indoors,if given the right conditions temp wise and digging potential,and retes stacks to for security,they should eat like bottomless pits and regain condition,good luck with them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2007)

richardsc said:


> tristis just said what i would have said in the original reply,they are very underweight looking,way to much bickering fellas,ragin my suggestion in future is u take some bex mate,if u want info carrying on like a 2 year old wont get u anywhere,back to the topic,as has been said,set them up seperatly indoors,if given the right conditions temp wise and digging potential,and retes stacks to for security,they should eat like bottomless pits and regain condition,good luck with them


Mate it's not carrying on like a two year old i just don't like people criticizing. People should give constructive info on a thread or stay out of it is all.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 15, 2007)

um does that go for the poster of the actual thread mate,from where im sitting,looked like tristis said they look underweight,and he hopes u know what your doing or they could die,both valid points,undernourished animals can go down hill fast mate,thats all,hes just thinking of there well being,not having a go at you,u seem to have taken it the wrong way thats all,would u have prefered him to say they look awsomely healthy,bit of mince and they will be fine,lets stop niggling and get to the point though,which is the sandys,yes they could use some condition,the sooner the better,if u set them up indoors in seperate cages,give them a gradient just like tristis said,burrowing capabilities and or woodstacks and over cover they can retreat to ect,they should eat fine for u and come good condition wise,sandys are very hardy,and if they dont eat,something is a miss as there botomless pits if u let them be,obviously the previous owner hasnt fed them enough,but there relying on you now,temps are very important for them,cool end can stay pretty coolunder 30 is best warm end in the 30s with a raised basking area,i repeat basking area up to 70 degrees,60 to 65 probably safer for now,that temp is only reached in a small area,if u have them in a 6 foot enclose each they shoul have a fine thermal gradient,i highly recomend seperating them for now as well,as having them together will stress them big time,being as there not holding good condition its highly likely they wont breed for u at the moment so all u will get if there together is them competing with each other,as they will want food,so the weaker,smaller one,possably the female if its female will stress out big time,u can try introducing them together down the track when they have regained condition,and if you r going to eventually house outdoors id wait till then to try introducing them,good luck


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 15, 2007)

The internet is a hard thing like this... easy to misinterpret what people are saying. What is an innocent comment might come off to some people as something more nasty. i always have to remind myself of that when i read people's posts!

With the sand goannas, good luck getting them up to a good condition. Let us know how they go.


----------



## Australis (Jan 3, 2008)

So, how are these Goannas doing now ?


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 3, 2008)

I also wanna know if the monitors are still kicking.. or biting what ever they do.. thanks for revivin the thread lady.

Anyways lady dude tha doesn't know **** about animals he just bought.. You never asked for advice on the animals themselves in your as you call it "initial" post (damn the smart words on this site make noobies sound good). So how is Tritsis saying they're under weight not offering you advice, you hadn't prior asked for it. 

Had he have offered advise as to what could help and you did know what you were doing you'd have done the whole... "Oh I'm new to this site but not to reptiles.. I've been around them for 50years.. i'm only 29 but still". 

Thats just how it is.. either way i see it you were just here to cause trouble.. you didn't care about what Tritsis said although you don't even know monitors yourself if you couldn't pick up that they were under weight. Maybe the fact that his username is that of a monitor didn't occur to you that he'd know a thing about them? 

And how many time do you want to say constrictive info or whatever your on about.. people are trying to help you get on better within this site.. make too many 'enimies' now with people that acctually could answer your question they wont. But never mind you'll have 13 y/o similar to your maturity ready and willing to answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2008)

Obviously your the one who is here to cause trouble. Pull your head in. That arguement is long gone.
As for the monitors they are doing well putting on weight slowly. Female dived for a bit but is eating like a trooper now. Will post pics soon.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 3, 2008)

raginreptile, when you post pics if its no trouble can you post one of the enclosure so we can see if we can offer any advise or something
Not having a go or anything
Cheers


----------



## Jozz (Jan 3, 2008)

07-Dec-07, 11:59 PM Replies: *52* 




Poll: *scarfing macs* 
Views: *1,540* 
Posted By [email protected] 
_Mate have a bex and a lie down we'll talk again..._

_Mate have a bex and a lie down we'll talk again when the study is finished. _


12-Dec-07, 10:50 PM Replies: *85* 



*Handling venomous like pythons* 
Views: *2,665* 
Posted By [email protected] 
_Mate have a bex and a lie down. My point was that..._

_Mate have a bex and a lie down. My point was that a few people were bagging doing it in public. I never said anything about public. I asked peoples opinion on the handling of them not the public... _

14-Dec-07, 11:59 AM Replies: *38* 



*New Sand Goannas* 
Views: *1,399* 
Posted By [email protected] 
_Just wanted to say thanks to for the advice..._

_Just wanted to say thanks to for the advice quoted here. Everyone else have a bex and a lie down. _
_Ragin _

Man, you really like this bex and lie down thing hey :lol: What the hell is a bex anyway :|? Do you think the fact that you say this alot might mean that it's not everyone else, but you that has a problem - take your own advise dude!!?

I know this is an old thread. but I hadn't seen it before  Hope the monitors thrive too BTW


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jozz how the hell did you find that, lmao?!?!?!?lol
but on a serious note, ragin, dont go having a go at everyone else after that evidence, and i agree take your own advise!!!its not us that have a problem, (hint hint)
I also hope the monitors get going propably and thrive outside
Dylan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it really look like i care what you clowns think of me. It is definately not on my worry list.
Hey jozz i think you have a bit to much time on your hands. Thats a bit of work that post.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wasn't much work at all actually. It's all in your posts in your public profile. Was just 3 copy / pastes 

And yes I was bored at work this morning, and couldn't help myself (i'd seen you use that stupid 'bex' line before). I usually don't bother with people like you, because, as you said, you don't care what people think of you, so will continue to make yourself look like a 'clown'. Good luck to ya  I'm sure your attitude is doing wonders for you in life. 

Oh, good luck with the sand goannas too


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 3, 2008)

Why're you so defensive if you don't care? 

Oh and were you afriad to say this here incase someone had another go? Had to pm so no one else can see?

Private Message: Maturity? 
Today, 03:15 AM 
[email protected] 
Regular Member Join Date: Oct-07
Age: 29
Gender: 
Posts: 74 

Maturity? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your post shows real maturity.
The word is constructive. If you don't know what it means look it up. Now go and bother someone else with your pathetic crap. I don't have time for clowns like you. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And why...WHY? If you hvae no time for "clowns like me" would you even bother wasting time to PM me? I dunno but if i didn't hvae anytime for clowns and wasn't bothered what that 'clown' thinks then.. i wouldn't waste my time that i don't have and defend myself even though i don't care.

I'm going to go bother someone that will atleast put up a fight.. not just continue with the same **** constantly.. it's like you found a new word you like and you use it till it has no meaning... seriously? Are you SA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually PM'd you to keep the crap off the forum which you obviously have no idea how to do. You go and find someone who will put up a "fight" if that is what you are looking for.
Cheers Ragin.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 9, 2008)

More of your precious time gone to waste....


----------



## FAY (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread is just turning into one big slanging match.


----------

